# General > General >  Orger Night Out - Choose a date

## Moira

Looks like a night out in Wetherspoons is on the cards for December.  Please vote for your preferred date.

----------


## connieb19

Oh heckies, I dont know who I'd like to be my date.  ::

----------


## Moira

AAaaargh!  I might have known there'd be one - and me so proud of posting my first poll too 

Now I'm desperately thinking how I can re-word this  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Billy Boy

am sure there must be a few batchelors on the org you could chose from lol  :Wink:

----------


## changilass

something seriously wierd is going on, there are 3 votes in so far and they each have 50% of the vote ::  , will go back and add my vote and see if it changes lol

Jeez, now its 66.67% and 2 dates each on 33.33%

----------


## Moira

I made it multiple choice as some people will be free on more than one date.  I voted on two dates myself.

----------


## changilass

Sorry Moira, I never thought about that, but either of the first 2 weekends suits me, but then so does the 3rd week and 4th week just means would be out without hubby lol

----------


## canuck

Well Chobbersjnr when do you want to go?  I'll use my vote to build up support for those nights.

----------


## katarina

I'll be away the first week, and already going out on 9th, so those dates are out for me.  I voted for another 3 tho.

----------


## willowbankbear

23rd of December sounds good but so do all the other nights :Wink:

----------


## candyfloss

15th or 16th would be fine by me, or even the 22nd,

i think we'll all be needing a night out by then after all the christmas shopping

----------


## henry20

Would have to be a Friday night for me. Would be good to put some faces to names - would save me having to dream about the org  ::   ::

----------


## Moira

Careful what you wish for Henry20 - could turn out to be your worst nightmare  ::

----------


## henry20

Well, I already know Jeid, so it can't get any worse  :Wink:

----------


## Gleber2

May not have any bearing on the subject but The J.Fats Trio is playing at a free dance in the Backer on the 23rd of December if you fancy a knees up after the boring mundanity of Spoons. :Grin:

----------


## golach

Just a wee thought....When is "Mad Friday" this year? You may want to take that into consideration ::

----------


## henry20

I'm pretty sure its the 22nd, but wouldn't put money on it.  I don't think they are as 'mad' as they used to be, but maybe I'm managing to avoid it more  ::

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

I have voted for the 15th and 16th although I can make it any night......oh what a saddo I am no social life. ::

----------


## Moira

> Just a wee thought....When is "Mad Friday" this year? You may want to take that into consideration


 
Why, Golach - have you heard that the Dounreay employees wish to join the .Org Night out  ::

----------


## Jeid

> Well, I already know Jeid, so it can't get any worse


The cheek! I'm moving!

I'd come along if it was a Friday night, not sure about a Saturday night though.

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> Well Chobbersjnr when do you want to go? I'll use my vote to build up support for those nights.


 
unfortunately december is chocca for me so it is unlikely that I'll be there ::

----------


## golach

> Why, Golach - have you heard that the Dounreay employees wish to join the .Org Night out


Why not Moria, as far as I know there are at least a few .Orgers who work at Dounreay, are you barring them from coming because they glow in the dark?

----------


## Colin Manson

I think it is on the 22nd, I don't usually attend the day workers do, we have our own shift do on the 23rd.

I could probably make most dates except the first weekend and the 23rd but everyone would have to stick to the .Org party rules if I turn up.  :Grin:

----------


## Moira

> Why not Moria, as far as I know there are at least a few .Orgers who work at Dounreay, are you barring them from coming because they glow in the dark?


Nope Golach - not my place to bar anyone from coming.  I just set up the poll to gauge interest & come up with a date when most folk could manage.  

Obviously, the Dounreay workers would choose another date, if they intended celebrating Mad Friday in Thurso  ::  
So I guess you just lost me on the point you were making about "taking Mad Friday into consideration".

----------


## golach

> Nope Golach - not my place to bar anyone from coming. I just set up the poll to gauge interest & come up with a date when most folk could manage. 
> 
> Obviously, the Dounreay workers would choose another date, if they intended celebrating Mad Friday in Thurso  
> So I guess you just lost me on the point you were making about "taking Mad Friday into consideration".


I was concerned for the nice refined .Orgers getting mixed up with the rough Dounreay lot, I have heard that Mad Friday could be wild, that was my only concern Moira

----------


## JAWS

I've not voted because the dates are all much the same to me. However, I've got you lot sussed out. 

Keep the voting for each date nice and even and have eight nights out! You've some hope!  :Grin:

----------


## The_man_from_del_monte

> Choose a date


I'm free. Anything young and willing please  :Wink: 

Whoops, sorry, misread that I thought it was some kind of dating thread <embarrassed smilie here>

----------


## changilass

....and there was us thinking we had got away without anyone noticing ::

----------


## canuck

> unfortunately december is chocca for me so it is unlikely that I'll be there


Okay, Chobbersjnr cannot use my extra vote, so cedric you are next on the list.  Which night do you want me to vote for?

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

> Okay, Chobbersjnr cannot use my extra vote, so cedric you are next on the list. Which night do you want me to vote for?


Voted for the 9th canuck as its obirons birthday.So its a celebration anyway.......hic!!!!If its no the 9th,any date will do.....hic,hic!!! ::   ::

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

> I think it is on the 22nd, I don't usually attend the day workers do, we have our own shift do on the 23rd.
> 
> I could probably make most dates except the first weekend and the 23rd but everyone would have to stick to the .Org party rules if I turn up.


 
Ah the org. party rules

Their easy to remember Colin

1.DON'T stop drinking
2.First one's in,last one's out ::  

And if Gleber2 and Chobbers are playing.......BONUS!!!

----------


## pultneytooner

> Ah the org. party rules
> 
> Their easy to remember Colin
> 
> 1.DON'T stop drinking
> 2.First one's in,last one's out 
> 
> And if Gleber2 and Chobbers are playing.......BONUS!!!


We'll get yursel up for a song. :Grin:

----------


## canuck

> Voted for the 9th canuck as its obirons birthday.So its a celebration anyway.......hic!!!!If its no the 9th,any date will do.....hic,hic!!!


I voted and your date choice is now the front runner.  

Obiron I can assure you that when the org celebrates your birthday with you it will be one you shall never forget.   G2 and Chobbersjnr play the best rendition of Happy Birthday that ever set the airwaves in motion.

----------


## roblovesplastic

I voted for dec the 10th, oh and mines a red bull, just a red bull.

 ::

----------


## canuck

> I voted for dec the 10th, oh and mines a red bull, just a red bull.


roblovesplastic, of course you can go, but how did you manage to vote for Dec. 10th?

----------


## roblovesplastic

> roblovesplastic, of course you can go, but how did you manage to vote for Dec. 10th?


 
I meant the 1st, but will hopefully go whatever day,

----------


## Elenna

Ok, I've added my preference  :Smile: . Really, the only night I _can't_ make it is the 9th...Crystals birthday _and_ another commitment as well, so it's already going to be a little tricky that night!

----------


## squidge

Saturday 9th is the one for me- hopefuly i can get away and my dear friend will put me up - fingers crossed

----------


## Errogie

'E 9th.of Dec. will jist hev till do if 'e Ord is no' oxter deep wi blin' drift!

  555 - A lesser evil!

----------


## katarina

> Ah the org. party rules
> 
> Their easy to remember Colin
> 
> 1.DON'T stop drinking
> 2.First one's in,last one's out 
> 
> And if Gleber2 and Chobbers are playing.......BONUS!!!


And no lurkers!

----------


## Gleber2

> And if Gleber2 and Chobbers are playing.......BONUS!!!


Wur playan in e' backer on e' 23rd. Drop in!!!

----------


## roblovesplastic

> And no lurkers!


then join yas for a spraff then lurk more, maybe tek more photies

if I am invited that is?

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

> Wur playan in e' backer on e' 23rd. Drop in!!!


Might jist dae that.Will ye aw be wearing yer Santa hats!!! ::

----------


## connieb19

> Might jist dae that.Will ye aw be wearing yer Santa hats!!!


Christmas is banned this year, he's wearing the Burqua.

----------


## Saxo01

I'll be wearing me usual toorie withoot the pompom

----------


## canuck

> then join yas for a spraff then lurk more, maybe tek more photies
> 
> if I am invited that is?


rlp, cameras are not popular items at these events.  Besides, lurking isn't your style.

----------


## Ricco

Wish I could be there.  Have a great time, all of you who make it.  My thoughts are with you.  ::

----------


## acameron

(15th)Is someone going to pick a date (15th), they are all  pretty level (15th) I might be able to make it (15th), if someone makes a decision soon.(15th)

(do subliminal messages really work?)

BTW do we take our computers?

----------


## cuddlepop

Saturday the 15th would be a good date for me,I could have a special excuse for a right good hooray ally :Wink:  .Coming from so far we'd need to keep an eye on the weather,dont care if we get stuck there but I'd be so disappointed if we didn't make it ::

----------


## Moira

Cuddlepop - Saturday is the 16th!

----------


## canuck

> ...
> 
> BTW do we take our computers?


 
Is there internet access? If so, computers might be a really good idea. Ricco and I could be there via webcams.

----------


## cuddlepop

Moira,realised after i posted it.All that weekend would be great for a party. :Grin:

----------


## Bobinovich

> Is there internet access? If so, computers might be a really good idea. Ricco and I could be there via webcams.


Heck my laptop's still set up to send video to the Org's webcam page!  You could be there in spirit while the spirit's get downed LOL

Anyone know if Spoon's has a wireless router!  ::

----------


## changilass

As folk object to cameras, I don't think you would get away with a webcam ::

----------


## Moira

> (15th)Is someone going to pick a date (15th), they are all pretty level (15th) I might be able to make it (15th), if someone makes a decision soon.(15th)
> 
> (do subliminal messages really work?)
> 
> BTW do we take our computers?


Looks like the 15th is a possible then!   It also looks as if a few other dates are quite popular too.  It may well be that more than one night out is on the cards here.  Will do my best to co-ordinate these & attend them all - <sigh>  someone has to  :Wink:  

BTW - not a good idea to bring your computer, laptop, camera, mobile phone etc. with you.  The first Orgers' night out I attended, the table was suddenly drenched in alcohol - no explanation - and that was the first round!  Pubs & electronic thingies don't mix - allegedly.  

Lurkers are very welcome - unlike previous occasions, we have arranged that they will be invited to join the Caithness.org party via a *very* public address system.

----------


## Pennylane

Hey Moira and other Orgers..wish i wasnt on holiday then or i would be heading up to Wick for what looks like a great night out  :Grin:   Never mind there is always another time. Have a ball everybody  ::

----------


## Colin Manson

From the C.Org archives.

http://www.caithness.org/fpb/october/chat/index.htm

Seems that I promoted these gatherings.  :Grin:

----------


## scrapydoo

Sadly the only date i can make is the 5th of never  ::  

Only joking wild horses couldn't keep me away  ::  i will be at the org xmas party!!!

----------


## canuck

> From the C.Org archives.
> 
> http://www.caithness.org/fpb/october/chat/index.htm
> 
> Seems that I promoted these gatherings.


Thanks Colin for the link. It is a great photo. There weren't too many orgers back then, but they did look enthusiastic. I guess present day feisty elements were added as the membership increased.

Sorry moira, have I gone off topic?  You are trying to plan a party here aren't you?

----------


## Colin Manson

We did have lots of Orgers but only a few were up for a public meeting. I seem to remember that it was short notice as well because Betty wasn't staying for long and I don't suppose the lunch time schedule helped either. 

I think the major difference these days is that over time more Users have met each other and as smaller groups get to know each other it makes it easier to attend a larger gathering.

Saying that I haven't attended since the very first one, maybe since we've just pasted the fifth anniversary of the first gathering, I'll try and be there for this one.  :Smile:

----------


## canuck

> We did have lots of Orgers but only a few were up for a public meeting. I seem to remember that it was short notice as well because Betty wasn't staying for long and I don't suppose the lunch time schedule helped either. 
> 
> I think the major difference these days is that over time more Users have met each other and as smaller groups get to know each other it makes it easier to attend a larger gathering.
> 
> Saying that I haven't attended since the very first one, maybe since we've just pasted the fifth anniversary of the first gathering, I'll try and be there for this one.


Colin, you must plan to come to a Toronto Chapter Org Get Together. They are simply the best!

----------


## zappster

Last one I was at was when Sassy & Helen were over  We had a great crack that night!
15th sounds good for me/us

----------


## Whitewater

Have not made it to an orgers night out yet, 15th is good for me, can't manage any of the othernights.

Great photo from Colin, know the faces, Betty and her family are a great friends of ours, always have a great time when they are in Wick.

----------


## Moira

Friday 15th is the most popular date by far it seems - so the "official" Caithness Org night out has been decided.  Wetherspoons, Market Square, Wick is the venue - usual start time is 8 pm.  

Lurkers - don't be shy - just look for the group of folk  "Lol" ing & "ROFL" ing around - join in - you'll be fine.  ACameron will be the one shouting "OBJECTION" - but he's ok really - honest!  

I'm gutted - because I can't be there - duty calls elsewhere  ::    I notice a couple of our "Over the Ord Orgers" were planning Saturday 9th - anyone else for the 9th?  No reason why there should only be one Org night out.  Post here or pm me.

As for the other quite popular dates showing on the poll, I have no way of knowing how many folk, who voted for these, will now just go with the 15th.  If you can't manage the 15th but would like to meet some of your fellow Orgers on another date in December - again post here or pm me.  I've cleared my Inbox out in anticipation of the deluge!

----------


## henry20

Friday 15th suits me  :Grin:

----------


## emszxr

i might come up, will have to see nearer time. i will have to drive up and back home same night as need to feed baby , but i usually get a rest of feeding her between 7pm and 3am ish. so will see nearer time

----------


## paris

*Please stop rubbing it in what a brill time you will all have  !!!  I cant come, well i could but it will take me 12+ hours drive to get to you . When ever you do decide to have your night out , just think of little old me at home on my tod !   jan x*

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

15th....no problem Moira.I'll be the baldy eating the Wetherburger and chips!!!!! ::   ::

----------


## Jeid

> Friday 15th suits me


In which case, it also suits me  :Wink:

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

> In which case, it also suits me


Ye'd think ye wer partners!!!! ::

----------


## Jeid

> Ye'd think ye wer partners!!!!


We ain't... but she will be providing my transportation!

----------


## henry20

Yes, I voted myself as designated driver  ::

----------


## katarina

I might come both nights! how desperate is that for a night out.

----------


## porshiepoo

I'll certainly try to make it along. Only problem is the last time I did this along with Paris we spent many embarrassing moments in the pub asking everyone if they were orgers (and got some very strange replies), so I'm a tad worried about how we recognise one another??????????
I

----------


## henry20

I'll be with the beanpole with holes in his lugs  :Wink:

----------


## candyfloss

I don't think you'll need to worry about that this time Porshiepoo. I think it would be a good idea if we all wear santa hats  ::

----------


## Jeid

> I'll be with the beanpole with holes in his lugs


Ya cheeky... I ain't saying it, but you know what I'm thinking!

I'll be the tall one with holes in my ears with the short one with a hole in her head  :Grin:

----------


## katarina

> I'll certainly try to make it along. Only problem is the last time I did this along with Paris we spent many embarrassing moments in the pub asking everyone if they were orgers (and got some very strange replies), so I'm a tad worried about how we recognise one another??????????
> I


LOL.  Brilliant way to start the night!  
I vote we fly a wee orger flag  from the middle of the table. (as well as the santa hats)
Anyway - recognise one - that leads to the rest!

----------


## henry20

Psst, Jeid, we could always ask the mule to be the driver!?  He usually does as he's told!  ::   :Wink:

----------


## Jeid

Hrm... but that would mean you getting drunk and probably falling over  :Wink:

----------


## henry20

No, I save that for special occassions!!  ::

----------


## aileenmac

Any idea how many people will turn up? Imagine there were 100's all trying to get into the spoons ::

----------


## canuck

As an objective observer this is what I see happening:

1) A gathering of 28 on Friday, December 15.
- Moira won't be there
- Henry20 is driving and Jeid is her passenger
- and from the inside information which I have, roblovesplastic needs a lift.


2) There has been a proposal to have a warm up party when Moira is available on Saturday, December 9.
- Squidge and Errogie are available for that evening.
- It is Obiron's birthday and could be quite fun
- It was my choice of dates, although I won't be at any of them.

So, from this observer's (did I get the apostrophe in the correct place?) vantage point, I see that people who would like to get together on December 9 need to reply on the thread or PM Moira directly.

----------


## Moira

Canuck - I think your apostrophe is fine.

However, your second observation is wrong - the 9th is the Saturday night!   I think this is a conspiracy between Cuddlepop & yourself to confuse me  :Wink:

----------


## canuck

> Canuck - I think your apostrophe is fine.
> 
> However, your second observation is wrong - the 9th is the Saturday night! I think this is a conspiracy between Cuddlepop & yourself to confuse me


 
Moira you are correct. I'll change it. soz

And Cedric you are a gem for pointing out my lingo problem.

----------


## Jeid

> - Henry20 is driving and Jeid is her passenger


Unless we get a chauffer for the evening... in which case, I'll have to carry Henry20 to the car.

----------


## henry20

No driver required.  I've reverted back to being the driver - just remembered I am working on the Saturday morning  ::

----------


## Jeid

As if that's ever stopped you?

----------


## henry20

true, but I have to drive in the morning - either that or get him to be chauffer for the weekend! Now that wouldn't be a first either  :Wink:

----------


## porshiepoo

I take it the meet is still set for the 15th?????

----------


## Moira

Yes Porshiepoo - it seems so.  I've not heard from anyone about the other popular dates.

----------


## porshiepoo

Guess I'll see you all there then.   :Smile:

----------


## johno

hi, im up for the last friday or saturday in december . ::   :Grin:

----------


## porshiepoo

So what exactly do you all get up to at these do's?
Do you all huddle in a corner, gossiping about this and that? Get so rowdy you almost get kicked out? Sit sensibly at the tables having polite conversation over a coffee? Sod it all and dance where there is no dance floor? Do Wetherspoons even play music? (so sad is my social life I have no idea). Worse still, do you all dance around handbags still???  ::  (Don't knock it, it was great in its day. lol)
Or do we just walk in and hone in on the noisiest area of the pub?????

Forewarned is forearmed as they say!

And lastly, How the hell do we recognise you??????????? I'm all for a laugh but I draw the line at asking every group of people in there if they're 'Orgers'.  ::

----------


## bobsgirl

Hey all, 

Bobinovich and I are planning coming through if we can get a babysitter.  
May try and combine lifts through from Thurso if anyone is interested!  
Should be a good night out!!
I will even stay sober if I have to as I will be going out Mad Friday too!
2 nights out booked wahey!!

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

Weeboyagee and I will be there also .....just keep him away from the karaoke in the camps  ::

----------


## roblovesplastic

*wipes sweat from brow*

have a good night oot

:O)

----------


## willowbankbear

> And lastly, How the hell do we recognise you??????????? I'm all for a laugh but I draw the line at asking every group of people in there if they're 'Orgers'.


If I remember correctly PP, ye were goin about Spoons the last time asking folk "are you an orger?" with Paris, which I thought was quite funny as I only recognised Elenna & Saltire & they joined my table.

Surely ye should all sit either in the seats to the right , as you walk toward the bar or in the back/family section as its a bit secluded in there. It sounds as if a few folk will be going this time that havnt been before & it would save them the asking "are ye an Orger?" to everyone & getting odd looks & curt replies. I myself will not be attending this time, but it is something for you guys to think about

----------


## henry20

Well, I know bobsgirl (but she doesn't know who I am) so if I arrive 'fashionably late', I'm sorted  :: 

Edit: Porshiepoo, I'll know you from the photo you posted, so I'll approach you  :Wink:

----------


## bobsgirl

> Well, I know bobsgirl (but she doesn't know who I am) so if I arrive 'fashionably late', I'm sorted 
> 
> Edit: Porshiepoo, I'll know you from the photo you posted, so I'll approach you


You know me??  You will have to pm me more details!!  Confused.....Lol!

----------


## canuck

> And lastly, How the hell do we recognise you??????????? I'm all for a laugh but I draw the line at asking every group of people in there if they're 'Orgers'.


Nametags!!!   Print your orger name or avatar and pin it to your shirt, hat, coat.

Weeboyagee is easy to find.  Look for the good looking guy whose photo was on the org news page on April 2.   Be warned though, he does a wonderful sing along with the entertainment.

----------


## bobsgirl

I think it is a good idea to get into one of the corners, if you book early it shouldnt be a problem for them to reserve tables.  Get a rough figure, then let us all know which corner!  We dont have to sit in that corner but just to let everyone know who's who and meet in a specific place!!
I certainly wouldn't go up to someone saying 'Are you and Orger?'
I am shy you know!!!  LOL!!! ::

----------


## golach

Has nobody thought of buying one of these .Orger baseball caps see the adverts

----------


## henry20

your link doesn't work golach - it asks us to log in.

----------


## candyfloss

I think Canuck's got a good idea " nametags "

but it would feel a bit like the first day at school again lol.

----------


## porshiepoo

> I think Canuck's got a good idea " nametags "
> 
> but it would feel a bit like the first day at school again lol.


Hey I'm all for name tags.  :: 
Believe me you would be too if you'd spent ages last time asking people if they were orgers. lol.
I have a feeling that people who weren't aware of the 'org' thought we were asking if they were ogres. LOL

----------


## Jeid

Henry and myself won't be arriving until after 8. I'm working to 7 that night, so by the time we get there, it'll be after 8. She seems to know a couple of people, so we'll have no bother finding anyone!

----------


## candyfloss

So are we all up for the nametags  :Smile:  

we would all know who each other was too  without having too ask everyone's names  ::

----------


## Jeid

I'll pass on nametags! We'll look like a right bunch of plebs!

----------


## henry20

you will anyway, you always do!  :Wink:

----------


## Jeid

I knew someone would post that.

----------


## canuck

> I'll pass on nametags! We'll look like a right bunch of plebs!


You are correct Jeid, not everyone is a nametag kind of guy.   But a few of the early arrivers with such tags will get the group gathered and others can find them easily.   When the tags have served their purpose then trash them.

----------


## golach

Just stick a post it label on your lapel no need for namebadges

----------


## canuck

> Just stick a post it label on your lapel no need for namebadges


Well, at least write on the post-it ".org" or ".O".

----------


## Fran

*who is an orger?* 


> And lastly, How the hell do we recognise you??????????? I'm all for a laugh but I draw the line at asking every group of people in there if they're 'Orgers'.


..................................................  ...............................

I dont think I know any of you so I wont recognise any of you and will probably go in and go out!!!!!!!!

----------


## Colin Manson

Which part of the hospital do you work in Fran?

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

I didnt think Fran worked in the hospital.  :Grin:  I could be wrong as there  are so many of us.

----------


## Colin Manson

It could just be me I get confused easily   ::

----------


## connieb19

> It could just be me I get confused easily


Not just you, I was sure Fran worked in the Hospital too.  ::

----------


## willowbankbear

Eh??? I thought Fran was a postie in southern Caithness ::   How did I get that wrong? That ambulance would be a deflection from her actual job imo.

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

Maybe its me and Ive got the wrong person too I was sure she didnt work in the hospital. :: 


Gosh I could be passing Fran everyday Im going to the wards and not saying hello.Sorry Fran.

----------


## porshiepoo

How about the yellow sticky post its slapped on the forehead? That way people will at least think we're trying to be funny and not just ridiculously nerdy with 'My name is...' tags.  ::

----------


## unicorn

I definately won't be there. Not my scene.

----------


## angela5

> I definately won't be there. Not my scene.


What's not your scene unicorn? Having a yellow sticker slapped on yer bru ::  
No i won't be attending either, orgers are dropping like flies ::

----------


## krieve

> I definately won't be there. Not my scene.


 
scene unicorn? lol i 
know what you mean. i'm not attending 
either, i like humour  ::

----------


## jinglejangle

is fran not a community midwife?  or is that a different fran????

----------


## angela5

> is fran not a community midwife? or is that a different fran????


No fran on the org is not a community midwife.

----------


## donnas

any moderators going to the night out, i like watchin a good punch up, i might lurk in the corner that night. It might actually be quite funny Krieve....lol

----------


## bobsgirl

Would be funny if none of the mods were brave enough to go!!  
I think we should possible all have a wee bit of tinsel or something?!?!
I know it is christmas and loads of people might have this but worth a mention?!?!
No mistletoe please!!!!
LOL!!
Or even just a simple christmas sticker???  I prob have loads around the house!

----------


## Fran

No not a postman...too much walking!!!!! Not a midwife......too noisy!!!!!

----------


## squidge

I was hoping to go but the 15th is the Bruce's works do in Aviemore.  

HAving a Burns supper do on 27th January if you can hold your punches til then  :Grin:

----------


## weeboyagee

Well, guess who is DEFINITELY going to be there!  Looking forward to it.  Are we allowed to take our football scarves? P-L-E-A-S-E !???  :Wink: 

WBG  ::

----------


## Alice in Blunderland

> Well, guess who is DEFINITELY going to be there! Looking forward to it. Are we allowed to take our football scarves? P-L-E-A-S-E !??? 
> 
> WBG


NNNNOOOO Kids have hidden your scarve as you know they support a different team from you.

----------


## acameron

Cannot make it - but wish I could. Next time maybe.

----------


## porshiepoo

Does anyone know what time to meet?

----------


## candyfloss

I think its 8 o'clock  :Smile:  see you there  :Smile:

----------


## WeeBurd

I would love to be there to meet some fellow Orgers. Alas,  MrBurd is on the night-shift,  so that means I'll be on the night-shift with the WeeBurdies  ::  !

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

Going out on Saturday now,hope ye all have a good time.If any aw ye's is around the Francis Street say around 10pm on Saturday,might see ye there!!!! :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## Saxo01

it should be good connie is picking me & my cronnies up from gills well if she doesnt get 2 drunk beforehand the hussy

----------


## porshiepoo

If anyone needs a lift just give me a shout. I don't drink so i'll def be sober the whole night.
I'm coming from Lybster but I don't mind a detour.

----------


## paris

*Im up for a lift POO, just need to detour a bit ...like 543 miles !! LOL jan x*

----------


## zappster

I wont make it now coz am stuck offshore ....was due home today but weather  was terrible today..boo hoo

----------


## crystal

::   gah! i still cant go may of been my birthday on saturday but still 1 year off ...so unfair  ::

----------


## henry20

As far as I am aware, myself & Jeid will be there between 8 & half past - depends how long it takes him to do his hair  :Wink: 

Haven't spoken to him today, but that was definitely the plan last night.  Hope to meet a few of you there.  Unfortunately, I've got to drive in the morning, so I'll be the one looking lost & drinking irn bru!!

----------


## Jeid

Who had a good night out then? Who managed to pronounce names correctly?

----------


## changilass

We had a good night out in Thurso, no name problems.  Did they pronounce your name wrong in Wick Jeid?? ::

----------


## Jeid

I had to spell it out to weeboyagee... I was the only one who managed to pronounce his name I think.

----------

